# more boost



## AuDi200 (Nov 17, 2006)

how do i get more boost out of the turbo on my 200?


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: more boost (AuDi200)*

chipped ecu...?


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: more boost (AuDi200)*

I have chips and other DIY mods for Type 44:
http://www.gtquattro.com/GTQKITS.html
please reply directly to:
[email protected]
http://www.gtquattro.com


----------



## AuDi200 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: more boost (GTQ)*

sorry it took so long to respond, i am interested in the bypass valve and the euro lighting kit that you have, how much would you want for both of those, (i have a 1989 audi 200 turbo quattro)


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: more boost (AuDi200)*

Please reply directly to [email protected]
Details and Price are online at:
http://www.gtquattro.com/GTQKITS.html
Thanks,
Ben


----------

